# Lakeland Tobacco Blends?



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hearing about these types of blends a bit lately and I'm curious as to their characteristics. What is meant by "Lakeland blend"? What are some examples of this style? I've seen the descriptors of "Virginia" and "Soapy, Floral", the latter not exactly inspiring confidence! Not sure I want soap or flowers in my pipe bowl! But I'm curious.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Lakeland is the region in jolly ol' England where the Gawith clan resides and produces pipe baccy and snuff. Presumably the soapy/floral aroma is from their original snuff products, carried into their pipe baccy. After the Gawith's had a family-fued-thing, they split into the Samuel Gawith house and the Gawith and-the-other-guy-I-forget house.

The aroma is minute, it doesn't really have any effect on the smoke. Just their signature sniff, so as to speak.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> ...The aroma is minute, it doesn't really have any effect on the smoke. Just their signature sniff, so as to speak.


'Puffs is on the mark, as usual. I initially found the various soapy or sappy floral aromas (like lilac, for heavens sake) a bit off-putting but... what can I say? It is what it is. It's a trademark that comes and goes with the tin and the smoke. It generally goes (mostly) as quick as it comes.

Fact is, I really like Squadron Leader but the soapy smell that hits me with a new tin is like a surprise every time.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, gents!

I guess if Squadron Leader is as bad as it gets, I'm in good shape. SL is one of my favorite blends.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'd never consider Squadron Leader in the ballpark of being the "lakeland scent". to me, SL is just an english blend.

for me, and my opinion, most ppl refer to blends like 1792, or grousemoor, or Glengarry Flake, or Broken Scotch Cake... things that have a little bit of topping to them...

i sincerely hope they aren't talking about blends with the strong fire cured african leaf varieties - those are just terrific, but nothing near soapy or perfumy.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The first one I think of, when talking about lakeland's, is Erinmore Mixture.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'd never consider Squadron Leader in the ballpark of being the "lakeland scent". to me, SL is just an english blend...


While described as, "...the epitome of a traditional English mixture..." by people in the know, it is nonetheless a lake district product from the lake district king (SG) sporting a somewhat peculiar soapy smell (to me) upon opening a tin.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> The first one I think of, when talking about lakeland's, is Erinmore Mixture.


That one actually tasted like soap to me! Awful stuff!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of some Lakeland tobaccos, most Samuel Gawith tins and the Gawith,Hoggarth and Co. twists. If you ever taste soap you'll know it because its just like you stuck a bar of ivory in your mouth, something which only happened to me once. The perfume on the other hand is noticable in SG Grousemoor (similar to Erinmore but more pronounced) and a little less so in Christmas Mixture hidden under all those holiday spices. Every tin of G&H I've had reeks of perfume but the ropes are A-ok.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> it is nonetheless a lake district product from the lake district king (SG) sporting a somewhat peculiar soapy smell (to me) upon opening a tin.


true on the location of where it's made.
i haven't cracked a tin in a handful of years, probably never will again, so i'll take your word for it.

also, what in the FLUCK is up with some of these lame smilies? some are decent, some are just plain STOOOPUD. :cheer2::sorry::frog::hippie::spy:
just a waste.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ...also, what in the FLUCK is up with some of these lame smilies? some are decent, some are just plain STOOOPUD. :cheer2::sorry::frog::hippie::spy:


and whats up with your shrinking avatar?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> true on the location of where it's made.
> i haven't cracked a tin in a handful of years, probably never will again, so i'll take your word for it.
> 
> also, what in the FLUCK is up with some of these lame smilies? some are decent, some are just plain STOOOPUD. :cheer2::sorry::frog::hippie::spy:
> just a waste.


That ain't no shit :behindsofa:


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Lakeland is the region in jolly ol' England where the Gawith clan resides and produces pipe baccy and snuff. Presumably the soapy/floral aroma is from their original snuff products, carried into their pipe baccy. After the Gawith's had a family-fued-thing, they split into the Samuel Gawith house and the Gawith and-the-other-guy-I-forget house.
> 
> The aroma is minute, it doesn't really have any effect on the smoke. Just their signature sniff, so as to speak.


er, you know, i wouldn't say that the aroma is exactly minute on _1794_, nor on some of the gawith-hoggarth flakes...

but you're right, the issue is muddled a bit by the term being used both for the two gawith producers AND for certain very heavily flavoured blends - like _erinmore_ which isn't even from the lakelands!

actually, sam gawith produces a good handfull of outstanding non-flavoured blends, and the "unscented" blends from gaw-gogg, though most of them do carry the slightest whiff of "nina ricci", are fine tobacco.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I love lakelands. SG makes some of the best tobaccos in the world, and I love almost all of them. There is a certain essence that accompanies each blend. Some times it's very subtle as with BBF and FVF, yet other times as with grousemoor it is very evident. I have never tasted any soap while smoking any SG blends. When I've smoked GH blends, however, I get a massive dose of public washroom soap from my pipe particularly blends like rum flake, or ennerdale. I haven't noticed this soapiness with blends like LA flake, but then again I haven't smoked that one in a while. 

It seems to me that even though these two blenders are from the same region they use very different toppings.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think some ppl don't know what "lakeland" aroma is and end up blaming the fire cured african leaf found in many of their non-flavored tobaccos as the "lakeland/soapy" flavor, which it's not. i always wonder what they're smoking when ppl review certain tobaccos, like Dark Flake (u) and say it's "soapy"???
what kind of soap do you all use??!!


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> i think some ppl don't know what "lakeland" aroma is and end up blaming the fire cured african leaf found in many of their non-flavored tobaccos as the "lakeland/soapy" flavor, which it's not. i always wonder what they're smoking when ppl review certain tobaccos, like Dark Flake (u) and say it's "soapy"???
> what kind of soap do you all use??!!


i think you're onto something there. i've long suspected that the "nina ricci" i detect in some of the gaw-hogg blends may be the characteristic flavour of certain african variants of virginia, and even more pronounced in dark fired. there's a whiff of it in _st. bruno_, too, and i'm not sure, after all, that it's due to artificial (or other) flavouring.

still, it *is* slightly reminiscent of some of the ingredients that go into a lot of perfumes also used for soaps 

"true" lakeland flavouring is, imo, more in the genre of tonquin, lavender and/or fruit and berry essences. they, in their turn, can certainly be rather "soapy", too. some of them may even give you a bit of that characteristic mouthfeel you get if you accidentally swallow real soap. not much to my liking, i must say...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hagen said:


> "true" lakeland flavouring is, imo, more in the genre of tonquin, lavender and/or fruit and berry essences. they, in their turn, can certainly be rather "soapy", too. some of them may even give you a bit of that characteristic mouthfeel you get if you accidentally swallow real soap. not much to my liking, i must say...


:nod:

:rockon:


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

You want Lakeland soapy, go get a tin of Ennerdale....upon opening the tin, I could not get over the smell and put the stuff in a bowl. After about a month I gave in, well this one tasted like it smelled, horrible, Ivory soap is what it reminded me of. Then, there is no getting that smell out of your pipe, so the pipe was sold. Anyway, I think that Ennerdale is on the far end of the spectrum, as is Grousmoor, which I have found is not nearly as bad.

I think this is similar to the McClellands ketchup/vinegar tin aroma that puts some off.

Anyway, it is not inherent to all the blends for GH / SG because they make some fine blends but they are all Lakeland blends because of where they are made, the Lake district. A tip is to stay away from anything labeled as containing a "long-used essence" if you do not want the floral/soapy taste.

and a great resource for many tobacco questions: The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ: Tobacco Categorization

I certainly think the tobaccos are worth a try.


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

is bobs chocalate flake a lakeland tobak?? if so i love the stuff !!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I wouldn't call Erinmore a 'Lakeland', but I would put Irish Flake in that genre...albeit a strong one.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a soft spot for 1792... I don't think it's soapy - I think it's like vanilla Nyquil.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> I have a soft spot for 1792... I think it's like vanilla Nyquil.


That was very kind. After a few tins I still haven't figured out if I love it or hate it. 1792 is a very different kettle of vanilla Nyquil.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

One of our members graciously sent me some Louisiana Flake (Gaw-Hogg, I think), and I am smoking the last of it right now. I never detected anything soapy or floral. Just slight overtones of cocoa, but mostly just a wonderful clean, sweet tobacco nose. The room-note is slightly of cocoa, but far from overpowering. I can't believe anyone would object to this room-note. This my first flake, and I had to work at getting it lit properly, but once I had it stoked, it supplied me with a smooth, almost creamy sweet tobacco taste, again, with just a suggestion of cocoa, sort of like Prince Albert on steroids, minus the nutty taste. No bite, no gurgle, and the taste never changed throughout the entire smoke (and I am smoking it in a Missouri Meerschaum 'General'). I may order a 'Mac', just to smoke this in.... This is my new favorite, and I am going to order at least a pound of it, as soon as I verify that it is indeed the Gaw-Hogg blend. This is absolutely the finest tobacco I have ever smoked, and I have been at it for over 30 years.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> One of our members graciously sent me some Louisiana Flake (Gaw-Hogg, I think), and I am smoking the last of it right now. I never detected anything soapy or floral. Just slight overtones of cocoa, but mostly just a wonderful clean, sweet tobacco nose. The room-note is slightly of cocoa, but far from overpowering. I can't believe anyone would object to this room-note. This my first flake, and I had to work at getting it lit properly, but once I had it stoked, it supplied me with a smooth, almost creamy sweet tobacco taste, again, with just a suggestion of cocoa, sort of like Prince Albert on steroids, minus the nutty taste. No bite, no gurgle, and the taste never changed throughout the entire smoke (and I am smoking it in a Missouri Meerschaum 'General'). I may order a 'Mac', just to smoke this in.... This is my new favorite, and I am going to order at least a pound of it, as soon as I verify that it is indeed the Gaw-Hogg blend. This is absolutely the finest tobacco I have ever smoked, and I have been at it for over 30 years.


Glad you liked it! Technically, Gawith, Hoggarth &Co. Louisiana Flake is a Lakeland, but it has none of the "essence". For a full dose of that you'll need *Ennerdale* ainkiller: (In the tin, not bulk. :nono: It evaporates.) Keep your eyes to the skies, Joel! lane:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I enjoy lakeland blends as well. I was given a sample of ennerdale. When I recieved the envelope. I could smell the strong smell of perfume, and a distinct soap. Almost gagged. When I put fire to tobacco it has the scent of lilac, stewed fruit, and soap but soap in a good way. I have some condor, and St bruno, both of those are lakeland blends as well. 
warning if your going to smoke a lakeland, have a pipe to scacrifce, you will never get that taste out. I have a cob exclusively for lakeland blends heheh


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I just finished the first bowl of the Ennerdale you so kindly sent to me.

Upon opening the zip lock baggie, my first impressions were, as I had been previously warned, of laundry soap, or rather the fragrances they add to it. Perfumy and floral, like being at the Laundromat when everyone is washing clothes. Not unpleasant, just unusual. I am guessing this is from the Lakeland Essence that I hear so much about. It was interesting. I rubbed it out and loaded it into one of my beloved Missouri Meerscham cob pipes, and fired up. It lit easily and well, and quickly settled down to a nice, medium bodied smoke, a bit lighter than Louisiana Flake (my favorite..), but still strong enough to have good flavor. The perfume room note faded to the background quickly, leaving a nice clean tobacco room note with just a hint of vanilla. The taste was medium sweet, and not perfumy at all. There were some mild top notes of vanilla and fruit, maybe raisins??? All-in-all, a very enjoyable smoke once I got used to it. I did catch a little wisp of bitterness, but when I cleaned my pipe, I noticed the filter was very nasty-looking, so I probably forgot to clean the pipe last time I smoked it. I would suggest starting with a clean filter the first time anyone smokes this, to give it a fair chance. It never bit, and burned all the way to the bottom with no re-lights, and left a fine grey ash. This is a fine smoke, especially if you are looking for something a little off the beaten path. It's not sweet enough to discourage anyone that doesn't like sweet tobaccos. I would recommend this blend to anyone, without reservations. I will probably keep some around for when I want a break from my Louisiana Flake. I give it a 4.9 rating instead of a perfect 5 only because..well, I really love my Louisiana Flake. What can I say? Everyone can't be on top. Your mileage may vary.....

Many many thanks for educating me. And Happy New Year to everyone.



freestoke said:


> Glad you liked it! Technically, Gawith, Hoggarth &Co. Louisiana Flake is a Lakeland, but it has none of the "essence". For a full dose of that you'll need *Ennerdale* ainkiller: (In the tin, not bulk. :nono: It evaporates.) Keep your eyes to the skies, Joel! lane:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> I just finished the first bowl of the Ennerdale you so kindly sent to me.
> ...
> 
> I would recommend this blend to anyone, without reservations. I will probably keep some around for when I want a break from my Louisiana Flake. I give it a 4.9 rating instead of a perfect 5 only because..well, I really love my Louisiana Flake. What can I say? Everyone can't be on top. Your mileage may vary.....
> ...


I am so happy I sent you these, Joel! :smile: I would say your ratings pretty much coincide with my own, since even if I could smoke Ennerdale inside, I would narrowly prefer the Louisiana Flake. Strange to say, there are actually pipe smokers out there who don't like either! :shock:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks. That's why they have so many different blends out there. I'm not fond of latakia, or English/Oriental blends, but there are those who smoke nothing else.

_Vive la differance......_



freestoke said:


> I am so happy I sent you these, Joel! :smile: I would say your ratings pretty much coincide with my own, since even if I could smoke Ennerdale inside, I would narrowly prefer the Louisiana Flake. Strange to say, there are actually pipe smokers out there who don't like either! :shock:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> Different strokes for different folks. That's why they have so many different blends out there. I'm not fond of latakia, or English/Oriental blends, but there are those who smoke nothing else.
> 
> _Vive la differance......_


Indeed, there are even some who, beyond all sense and reason, smoke M79. :tsk: Naturally, given my username, I prefer to say "*stokes.*..". :lol:


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting thread.

Having tried some of Samual Gawiths tobaccos I have so far failed to find any hint of carbolic soap or floral hints to be honest. I do love smoking it as it remind me of home and for a cigarette smoker gives me that nicotine hit which I find lacking in the flavoured stuff.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A Scot in Argentina said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Having tried some of Samual Gawiths tobaccos I have so far failed to find any hint of carbolic soap or floral hints to be honest. I do love smoking it as it remind me of home and for a cigarette smoker gives me that nicotine hit which I find lacking in the flavoured stuff.


The only SG blend that I know that is in the stench league with Ennerdale is Cannon Plug. 1792 seems to be verboten around here too, so I'll guess that one although I don't really notice it.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I really can't understand the animosity towards Ennerdale. I am fond of it. I did figure out what the aroma reminds me of, though. A good cup of Earl grey Tea. I'll bet there is some bergemont in there somewhere.


----------

